# Living off the grid of society



## Dial (Sep 6, 2010)

Pretend for a minute that you have warrants on you, and you idiotically choose to hitchhike/squat to live free and avoid jail. How would you, personally, go about not getting ID'd by cops and living under the radar while still re-building a network of friends?

And these warrants on you aren't something super serious, just making fake id's for some college dudes or some shit.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Sep 6, 2010)

Stick to that fake name like your freedom depends on it!!!


----------



## carnytrash (Oct 3, 2010)

Simple - don't be stupid enough to get hassled by the cops. I managed to have no ID for over four years, and the only time I got harassed was every now and then when making purchase of alcohol.


----------

